# Brake Arm Brake Pad



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me a good replacement for the 1"x 1" pulley brake pad. I drilled out the two rivets holding in the pad and removed the old one. I figure I can bolt in a new pad. This is for Craftsman driftbreaker 536.882700


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I suspect any place that can rebond/rebuild brake pads could put on some new material. Shops did that for years, but now days with disposable pads, I'm guessing many shops don't have the experience or tools to do it today so you may have to look for 'old school' shops.

Drum brake pads used to be riveted to the backing so any place that could rebuild hem should be able to do it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard people suggest a piece of leather or maybe an old leather / rubber belt.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

What's the brake for?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rob711 said:


> What's the brake for?


It is for the impeller.

Have you tried looking for the correct part on line from Sears or Jacks? 

If it is no longer available look on EBay as you can sometimes find used stuff in good shape there.

I would go with a thick and hard piece of leather. A piece of hard wood may work for a while.

As HCBPH said most auto brake pads today are bonded and not riveted.


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Found one on fleabay. Its a 1"x1" x .25" and should I should be able to bolt/epoxy it in place. Thanks for your replies


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Larry

Epoxy won't hold over time by itself IMO, I wouldn't rely on epoxy only to hold it over time and I wouldn't use a bolt. I'd look for some place like a farm supply and get a flat head copper rivet of the right diameter and length (along with the corresponding washer you use to peen it over). That's what I'd use so if it comes in contact with things like the belt or pulley the rivet would be sacrificial unlike a bolt which could tear them up instead.

My 2 cents.

Paul


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I generally agree with Paul, you don't want to allow the fastener (rivet or bolt) to come in contact with the belt or pulley. So a soft copper rivet would be the safest choice. Copper would still eat up your belt but not the pulley. However, since it is 1" wide you may be able to get away with a couple of small screws or rivets in the corners if they will not be over the belt. You will have to look at the alignment and choose the best orientation. Although today, epoxies are getting better and better. You may want to check out what Devcon or 3M has at an industrial supply house. There may be some new high tech super epoxy out there. Get the one with the highest shear strength that you can work with and try an experiment.


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen. The two mounting holes for the brake pad I believe are wider apart that the width of the pulley. I should be able to use a few bolts and it should clear the pulley. If not, I'll pick ups some rivets that you mentioned.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

So there's machines with impeller brakes? When do u use them? Is this another unnecessary safety addition, a cya by manufacturer? Not to hyjack your thread big ragu, I'm intrigued. I can't see the circumstance when I thought apply impeller brake!


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Praise Jesus/google. So it's a nanny placed on machines bc of the gubment! Coming from a 70s ariens with zero safety features it was a hard concept, now I understand. I'd eliminate it all together, but I'm not a safe person. Good luck, take pics of ur solution.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Rob711 said:


> So there's machines with impeller brakes? When do u use them? Is this another unnecessary safety addition, a cya by manufacturer? Not to hyjack your thread big ragu, I'm intrigued. I can't see the circumstance when I thought apply impeller brake!


 That pad is on the auger control. On Craftsman 7-10 HP units there's a control with an idler wheel on it that tensions the belts. When there's no tension on the control arm, there's a brake pad that presses against the belt and pulley to prevent it from turning. When the control is pulled it causes the brake to release from the pulley. Guess you could call it an autostop mechanism. Very simple and effective as long as there's some brake pad material on the arm otherwise it can chew up the belt or edge of the pulley.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Is the Correct part No longer Available?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> Is the Correct part No longer Available?


 I haven't looked but I assume so unless it can be found aftermarket or used. That machine is a Murray build unit and hasn't been sold for around 20 years and there are a couple of specific parts like the drive cable are no longer available.


----------

